# Meet My Boys!



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

After 7 months of being ratless I realized it just wasn’t the same…

And we all know what happened next.  

So meet my baby boys, Wilson and Milo. Both have agouti and white markings with Milo having the long hood and Wilson having mainly a cap. 










Wilson is the adventurous one. He loves to explore and is always is the one to investigate new things. He was the first to discover the hammock and loves play time and wrestling with his brother Milo.









Milo is the sweet, shy guy. He loves to give kisses and loves to be snuggled. During play time he always stays close behind his brother Wilson. He loves treats and playing in his tunnel toy.


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh my god, they are _so cute_! I can't even contain myself, they're so adorable! Be careful, I might just steal them away from you. ;D


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

Soooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seeing yours makes me want to get more lol!


----------



## JasmineTara95 (May 25, 2011)

They are SOO adorable, i only have one of my rats left, and sadly my parents arent gonna let me have another, i got mine at 9 months, so they were never really little babies, i want to get a baby next time i get the chance!
your babies are beautiful


----------



## Wylie_Gizmo (May 17, 2011)

HAHA wilson & Milo!! saved from the freezer!! love our lil boys!!


----------



## Wylie_Gizmo (May 17, 2011)

Thought ud like some beginning pics!


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

Awwwwww!!! My boys! And their Mama!! These are awesome, thank you!!!


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

There's nothing quite as cute as baby rats (at least to me there isn't... except for my baby niece... but I'm a pit partial to her)

all of them are completely adorable!


----------

